# Mobile coffee set up



## Rscut (Aug 13, 2016)

I have been given a quote by a reputable local coffee roaster for a set

up for a mobile coffee business. The equipment suggested is as follows;

Machine - La Spaziale S5 2 Group EK Compact

Grinder - Mahlkoenig K30 Air Grinder

anyone currently using sing either of these?


----------

